# State of Affairs in the Horror Industry



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here lately, it would seem that Horror is on the decline. Ticket sales seem to bear out what the nay-sayers are spouting with films like *Land of the Dead* netting only 20 million and dropping at an alarming rate after their first week in the theater. What is your opinion?


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Here in Rhode Island, we still have a good rate of those horror fans who rush out to see them, and sometimes go back to see them again. For me it all depends on the movie .. but that could be just me.*


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, it might be slipping. According to all major horror filmmakers and critics, it always does that. Every half decade or whatever, it looks like horror is dead. Then another movie comes along and envigorates the genre. Funny thing is, it's usually more than one movie responsible for it, and no one can decide which one. In the early 80's, everyone said Evil Dead restarted horror. Other people say it was Nightmare on Elm Street. However, Friday the 13th and An American Werewolf in London were already huge blockbuster hits before ED and NoES. So you see, you can pretty much bet horror's not going anywhere overall. Maybe it won't be big box office for awhile. Then maybe in the upcoming months, it will be huge again. Maybe it will take a year or more.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I concur with all the above. I also think that there has been an oversaturation in the Horror DVD/Home Video market of just pure garbage. I see it all the time when I go rent. Folks browsing in the Horror section will pick up just about anything if it has a Zombie or a demonic face on the cover without studying ahead to see if they're renting quality viewing by checking out websites dedicated to such fare. They take their rentals home, pop it in the player and their minds are assaulted with a barrage of crap. When they hear of a new Horror film hitting the theaters, they don't want to take a chance that the film may be good or pay the price for a ticket FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY when rentals are so much cheaper. The movie public has been burned many times over. You can't really blame them. It's easier to buy into something that has household name stars like say, Julia Roberts or Robert DeNiro, than to risk hard earned money on no-name actors and directors who don't have a solid reputation with the masses.

I think the slump will last awhile longer at least. If they don't quit it with the remakes, or casting such no-talents like Paris Hilton or Nicholas Cage in certain roles, it may be a very long time before a worthy successor to the throne comes along, ends the decline and puts Horror back on the pedestal of prominance.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Horror right now is dead. 
Hell, even I haven't gone to the theater to see a horror film in years. It may have been Jason X, to give you an idea. 
Every thing that comes out is a remake of a 70's film, a remake of a japanese film, or is rated pg-13.

I saw all those 70's films already. Don't need to see them again.

I don't care about the japanese movies. Sorry, but all I want to watch from japan is Force Five or Star Blazers. Maybe Robotech.

I pretty much refuse to see a pg-13 "horror" film, because, in my mind "horror"
has to be rated "R". 

Rob Zombie has tried to make movie that look and feel like 70's films, and that's fine. Plus they're rated "R". That's nice. But I'm just not that into it.
I went through the Fangoria list of upcoming horror films over the weekend. 
I was interested in a total of ONE film. Kane Hodder's new one, HATCHET. 
That's it. Ouch. Maybe it's just me. :voorhees:


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

RAXL said:


> Every thing that comes out is a remake of a 70's film, a remake of a japanese film, or is rated pg-13.


THAT'S NOT TRUE... yes it is. I think you nailed it.


----------

